# (NEW!) FangShi GuanYing 3x3



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 11, 2015)

*FangShi GuangYing 3x3*

Fangshi made a new 3x3!

http://youtu.be/YdveTdW5m7k


----------



## rebucato314 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think it's for beginners because the corner cutting isn't that good.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 11, 2015)

Is it just me or does it look and kind've sound like a WeiLong. I think it's awesome that Fangshi is making a possible comeback!

Edit: Quinson, what makes you think that the corner cutting was bad? To me the cube just looked a little tight.


----------



## holyco (Jan 11, 2015)

check the baijie thread for a link to mechanism pics, its a shuangren with redesigned "wings"


----------



## cashis (Jan 11, 2015)

Quinson said:


> I think it's for beginners because the corner cutting isn't that good.



Why does that matter ? You want a superior cube with superior cutting.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 11, 2015)

I want it. Info on release date?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 11, 2015)

[youtube] YdveTdW5m7k [/youtube]


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 11, 2015)

Quinson said:


> I think it's for beginners because the corner cutting isn't that good.



The Shuaungren isn't good either. I think it got better then the Shuangren


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 11, 2015)

doesn't look that good to me


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 11, 2015)

Honestly I don't see any more potential in this than in ShuangRen v1 and v2. 
Nothing special to me.
I'm more excited to see BaiJie and their 4x4.


----------



## holyco (Jan 11, 2015)

baijie will come out "in a bit", no word on 4x4


----------



## pdilla (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't like it..


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks poorly tensioned 
like the sound of it though


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 12, 2015)

From just one video, this cube sure is getting a tough rap....

EDIT- But yeah, it looks really bad so far.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this the same as the prototype they showed over a year ago?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 12, 2015)

WinterCub3r said:


> Is this the same as the prototype they showed over a year ago?


This is a different cube, there gonna release that later.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> This is a different cube, there gonna release that later.



The only difference I can see are the small tracks on the edges, tougher edge wings and thinner corner "leg".


----------



## Pharphuf7nik (Jan 21, 2015)

Pictures of the pieces are now up on hknowstore: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=762dedea-1c40-4211-8c8c-645b9b326a54


----------



## richardye1 (Jan 24, 2015)

competing with the guanlong? LOL


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 24, 2015)

richardye1 said:


> competing with the guanlong? LOL


Nope. In guanlong, it's 冠 and means champion, while in Guan(g)ying it's 光 and means 'light' or 'bright'.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 24, 2015)

Available for Pre-Order on thecubicle.us
http://thecubicle.us/fangshi-guangying-p-3938.html


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't think I'll get this, even though the fangshi was my main cube for the good part of 3/4 of a year. I don't think that anything can compare to the Aolong at the moment


----------



## Makarov (Jan 27, 2015)

Anybody's preorder from the cubicle shipped yet?


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 27, 2015)

Makarov said:


> Anybody's preorder from the cubicle shipped yet?



Nope, ordered mine on sunday with rush processing. It's still "preparing for shipment" on the status.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine shipped this morning ")


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 27, 2015)

I already got the guanying.


----------



## Makarov (Jan 27, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Mine shipped this morning ")



Looking forward to the unboxing :tu


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 27, 2015)

Makarov said:


> Looking forward to the unboxing :tu



Me too. I am curious about this cube.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nope. In guanlong, it's 冠 and means champion, while in Guan(g)ying it's 光 and means 'light' or 'bright'.



I was curious about which one was the "Guan" in "GuanYu", the famous Chinese warrior.... I was assuming it was champion, but actually it's 关羽, the second one.


----------



## cubistprime (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll be getting mine hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## holyco (Jan 29, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I already got the guanying.



Mind posting a review/impressions?


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 29, 2015)

holyco said:


> Mind posting a review/impressions?


Sorry, I don't review cubes, but it feels like a shuangren with faster and bit better corner cutting.


----------



## holyco (Jan 29, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Sorry, I don't review cubes, but it feels like a shuangren with faster and bit better corner cutting.



Cool thanks!


----------



## typeman5 (Jan 29, 2015)

how is the reverse corner cutting?


----------



## Pharphuf7nik (Jan 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Sorry, I don't review cubes, but it feels like a shuangren with faster and bit better corner cutting.



Better corner cutting??? My shuangren has absolutely amazing corner cutting and if this cuts even better I'm so glad mine is arriving today!


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

Pharphuf7nik said:


> Better corner cutting??? My shuangren has absolutely amazing corner cutting and if this cuts even better I'm so glad mine is arriving today!


Nah, ShuangRens corner cutting is not that great, it's less then 45 degrees.


----------



## Pharphuf7nik (Jan 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Nah, ShuangRens corner cutting is not that great, it's less then 45 degrees.



Mine cuts way more than 45...


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

Pharphuf7nik said:


> Mine cuts way more than 45...


cool, most people didn't.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 30, 2015)

Mine corner cuts a bit over 45 degrees, too! FangShi is my main, I might just get this for collection.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 30, 2015)

Pharphuf7nik said:


> Mine cuts way more than 45...



Mine used to. That was until i messed with the tension.


----------



## Pharphuf7nik (Jan 31, 2015)

Got my guangying and I've been playing with it for maybe 15 minutes and holy crap is it fast. Like out of control fast.


----------



## Alphalpha (Jan 31, 2015)

Got mine new block earlier today. Turned it just a few times. Initial thoughts: feels like the Shaung Ren V2. Obviously over tensioned. Immediately removed the stickers and disassembled it. Mechanics looks notably different. Going to do a full lube, tensioning and re-stickering.

Have to admit, love hearing all these Moyu fanboys slamming it before they try it. Original vid was obviously over tensioned. No matter, cutting alone does not make a cube. My 5 biggest PB record breaks have all come on the Shaung Ren V2--despite the fact it doesn't cut the best of all my cubes. Still super accurate and super fast. Had a 8 second PB drop across this week 39.25 to 31.32. Not Weilong, not Aolong, not Gans 357, not Zhanchi (my favorite), but that tricky old Fangshi.

Can't wait to see what this thing does. It may be good; it may be great; it may be mediocre. We will see! But without prejudice.

One thing's for certain, all of the cubie caps are more firmly affixed. Less noise.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 31, 2015)

Apaprently, it's Guan*g*ying. Not GuanYing. I HAVE LIVED A LIE!


----------



## Makarov (Jan 31, 2015)

Got mine and it's really nice right out of the box. Super fast even on the tight tensions it comes with... not even sure if I want to loosen it because it's so good already. Does feel like a step up from the shuangren. Feels lighter and more stable. Some minor spring noise. Might replace the aolong v1 as my main until I see what the Mugua Jisuzhiyun is all about.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 1, 2015)

So far, it's ok. Pretty similar to the shuangren in performance but faster and smoother. Still getting corner twists, and my tensions really aren't that loose.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok. Initial impressions:
So I've played with the tension quite a bit and given it a full lube job. I haven't found the perfect tension (or perhaps I have). It's cutting better a little tight (that is, looser than stock) rather than very loose. It will lock up a bit just over 45 (which doesn't matter, because that's a superficial characteristic unless you're very inaccurate). It is fast, but it feels very much like the Shuang Ren in my opinion--meaning, it's a very good cube. 

_Effectively, it feels very much like its predecessor_. The difference in performance is negligible. With this cube, it's all about the difference in hand texture and turning smoothness. The primary difference for me is the quality of the build. The novel cubie construction is improved, feeling more firm, tighter. It reminds me a little of the Panshi (a good one) mixed with the FS Shuang Ren V2. So far, nothing to dance about. Gotta play with it a little more and break it in.


----------



## Makarov (Feb 3, 2015)

One thing to consider is I think this cube is much louder than the shuangren. It's like gans 3 level loudness. Did you guys lube the pieces and how did it feel afterwards if you did?


----------



## pdilla (Feb 4, 2015)

The amount of cubes out now is just insane...


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 4, 2015)

Makarov said:


> One thing to consider is I think this cube is much louder than the shuangren. It's like gans 3 level loudness. Did you guys lube the pieces and how did it feel afterwards if you did?



It feels a bit smoother and pretty much no change in speed no matter how much you put in it.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 19, 2015)

I prefer the mini size cubes, but I have no idea when a mini of this will be out. Since it is set up like the Shuangren with a main mechanism and caps over top of it I am wondering if I could just make a mini with the caps of the mini SR on the Guangying body (since the Shuangren is just the same cube with different caps. Can someone test to see if the Shuangren caps fit on this? My next question would be if it's possible to get just some of the pieces or if I would have to order two whole cubes.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 19, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I prefer the mini size cubes, but I have no idea when a mini of this will be out. Since it is set up like the Shuangren with a main mechanism and caps over top of it I am wondering if I could just make a mini with the caps of the mini SR on the Guangying body (since the Shuangren is just the same cube with different caps. Can someone test to see if the Shuangren caps fit on this? My next question would be if it's possible to get just some of the pieces or if I would have to order two whole cubes.



I forget who showed it, but one of the tutorials shows that the center caps aren't the same, and I'd be surprised if they fit into each other. I don't know about the other pieces, though.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 20, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I forget who showed it, but one of the tutorials shows that the center caps aren't the same, and I'd be surprised if they fit into each other. I don't know about the other pieces, though.



Ok, thank you. If anyone finds the video please let me know. Does anyone remember how long it took Fangshi to release the mini Shuangren after the full size came out?


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 20, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Ok, thank you. If anyone finds the video please let me know. Does anyone remember how long it took Fangshi to release the mini Shuangren after the full size came out?



Found it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78ls0qHk6Vs&spfreload=10


----------



## Audiophile (Feb 21, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I forget who showed it, but one of the tutorials shows that the center caps aren't the same, and I'd be surprised if they fit into each other. I don't know about the other pieces, though.



They don't fit.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 21, 2015)

Dang... now I play the waiting game


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 19, 2015)

Update: Don't get this cube. The only PLL you'll get is V-perms


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 19, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Update: Don't get this cube. The only PLL you'll get is V-perms


Nope. I get all kinds of PLL with this and it is a great cube. I use this ore than Aolong v2 these days.
See the performance of the cube for yourself


----------



## kwykewbs (May 23, 2015)

Watch my review to learn more about the Guangying. Is it going to replace your Shuangren? Let's find out.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Sep 24, 2015)

I used to play with a Shuang ren V2, This is way better... even the cube is lighter and Faster ... the only problem is a kind of click between and egde and a center piece, and the edge caps ... falling of certain times... and sorry for my bad english

Enviado desde mi SM-G360GY mediante Tapatalk


----------

